# ~ The Shy Althea! ~



## Althea (Jul 29, 2008)

I just joinded ^.^ and so I thought I'd give out the information about my fursona and some drawings and everything since I checked this part of the forum! I'm using the neat little Bio form that a person posted here.

^^ pictures will come soon though!

Name: Althea
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Mouse / human (she can either turn into her "mouse form" or her "human form"
Height: 5 feet 2
Weight: secret =3

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Her hair is aqua green and her fur is light grey
- Markings: none, 
- Eye color: magenta
- Other features: a tattoo on the back of her neck, it says " 6339 - Nightmare Project "
Behavior and Personality: Althea is really really shy and quiet. She was used has an experiment subject, so she has problems to trust people. She needs to get to know you better to start to trust you, but when she starts trusting somebody, or liking them,she'll never let go and would give her life to help her friends.

Skills: Telekinesis and  can sometimes trap people in nightmares
Weaknesses: She has a hard time trusting people,so she's always on the defensive.

Likes: rodents,wolves,walking,reading,baths,snow,rain,sweets,etc.
Dislikes: free violence, loud noises, needles.

History: When she was young, Althea was found by people on thet side of a road. Her mother had died due to a heart attack since she was really sick. When the people try to take Althea away she screamed that her mommy was going "to wake up" and she blasted rocks away.

They took her away and brought her to a laboratory where for years,scientists ran experiences on her,messing up with her DNA and what not. At some point, there was a power failure in the lab and Althea managed to escape, wearing only a scientist's coat.

She lived in boxes like a hobo for weeks in the city until somebody took her in out of pity and now she's working in a costume store. Because of the scientists messing up with her DNA, she can switch between her "furry" form and her human one and she still kept her telekinetic powers,only they're enhanced and she can sometimes hear other people's thoughts.

Clothing/Personal Style: Althea likes to wear baggy cargo pants or baggy jeans and wool shirts and sweaters and hang off of one shoulder. She loves colorful things and so her wardrobe is full of colorfull clothes. She also likes tanktops and shorts. She likes flipflops and running shoes and she loves piercings,even though she's scared of needles.

Picture: http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/Nephtalim/Althea3.jpg
http://leilei-ko.deviantart.com/art/Althea-Details-93206210

Goal: to find a mate and maybe create costumes and sell them
Profession: seller in a costume shop
Personal quote: "chu...?"
Theme song: Bring me to life and Frozen
Birthdate: 31st October 1989
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Cheese cake, pastries,candies,pizza,pasta, yogurt,cheese,hot n sour soup,chinese food,etc
Favorite drink: bubble tea, hot chocolate, milk, soft drinks, gold schlager,
Favorite location: chinese garden in the botanical garden,librairies or forests
Favorite weather: rainy days, snowy days and cool windy days
Favorite color: green,lime green,yellow,orange,red,purple,violet,light blue,blue,aqua,etc.

Least liked food: chicken noodle soup,caviar sushi
Least liked drink: Vodka, orange juice with pulp, strawberry milk and bubble tea with bubbles.
Least liked location:  hospitals because they remind her of the laboratory
Least liked weather: very hot n sticky weather

Favorite person: none for now
Least liked person: scientists
Friends: the lady that took her in.
Relations: her friends Skittles and The Bat.
Enemies:  Scientists that want to catch her now that she escaped.
Significant other: None for now
Orientation: Bisexual

For RP, just email me at: marlayneg@gmail.com or add me to msn (but tell me who you are lol)


----------

